# Kayfun Filling Technique



## Tom (15/2/14)

So, first tank filled on the original Kayfun produced leaking thru the airhole. As you can imagine I was quite cheesed off. I did it as intended, thru the bottom fill hole. After a while it stopped leaking though.

Then for the second fill I did it as I did it with the Rocket....saw that in a video clip, just can't find it now (my internet still sucks over here):

Filling it from the top and holding the airhole closed with the finger, then screw the cap on till you feel the resistance. Then turn it upside down, with the airhole still closed, and swiftly tighten the top cap. Voila....no leaking. If you do it swiftly enough, there will be no spilling either.

Currently having the gear lying down, so far all sealed. Happy now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (15/2/14)

Yes, I fill like your 2nd description as well. No leaks. Filling via the fill hole is a pita.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Thanks @Tom, when I get my Kayfun clone going, I am referring directly to this post of yours.

Pity about your Internet speed - they must have much faster internet than SA - maybe you just not with the right provider?


----------



## Tornalca (15/2/14)

Tom said:


> So, first tank filled on the original Kayfun produced leaking thru the airhole. As you can imagine I was quite cheesed off. I did it as intended, thru the bottom fill hole. After a while it stopped leaking though.
> 
> Then for the second fill I did it as I did it with the Rocket....saw that in a video clip, just can't find it now (my internet still sucks over here):
> 
> ...



I have never filled my kayfun any other way. The second method in my opinion is the only way too fill. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (15/2/14)

On my rocket I use a modified version of the second method. I close the airflow frm the driptip as well. Any compressed air then has to go out via air hole. The tank needs to be upside down for that though. 
The fill port still works the easiest. You just need a botottle that fits int that


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> On my rocket I use a modified version of the second method. I close the airflow frm the driptip as well. Any compressed air then has to go out via air hole. The tank needs to be upside down for that though.
> The fill port still works the easiest. You just need a botottle* that fits int that*



That's what she said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/2/14)

the kayfun lites I brought in is easy to fill vial bottom fill ports with 0 leaking gurgling

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the kayfun lites I brought in is easy to fill vial bottom fill ports with 0 leaking gurgling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


then I might have done something wrong? I used a syringe to fill from the bottom. Me thinks that it could have also been the cotton position that caused the leak and gurgles. I did it the @TylerD way, well sort of, and also fixed that now to my old way that worked best for me.


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

so, second tank gone now...no leaks, no gurgles...just plumes and plumes. best vape at the moment. beats my drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

